# Bobcat 873 How to plow Rocky Ground?



## WildernessAU (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey guys.
I've got a new to me Bobcat 873 high flow single speed skid. 
Forgive my lack of plowing knowledge, I am here for your help.

I have a steep, hilly, fairly uneven and rocky winding driveway that I need to plow. 
The most challenging aspect of this drive is that there are some large rocks protruding the surface up to 1.5inches. 
I am trying to find a solution to plow this drive as well as other rougher dirt roads and regular gravel driveways with this skid steer.

Aside from re packing and grading the drive to be smooth, what are my best options to plow this type of ground without tearing up the ground or loader too bad?

Will a traditional type plow bounce or deflect over these protruding rocks? 
Should I just take my time with a snow bucket?
Would a cheap plow/dozer like this work for me?
https://www.rbauction.com/SUIHE-YS-...invId=9729628&id=ci&auction=REGINA-SK-2017535

Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes, I have looked at that blade for m kubota, it does trip so it will work nicely. The other option if you are stuck on using a bucket is to tilt it back and leave a little, if it's uneven you aren't gonna get a good scape anyway so stop trying.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

X2....................


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Leave it up a bit or possibly a urethane edge on a plow could help as well. 

A traditional steel edged plow is going to be destroyed......or your Bobcat arms will be........or your body.........

Another option is shoes. Set them nice and low to keep the edge up oof the ground.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I plow a 3 acre stone and chitty gravel lot. 

Leave plow up 1-1.5" for a smooth white surface. 

Last year I slotted out a tube and made a round cutting edge. Sheared off after a couple uses. Worked great until it broke. Thicker tubing and full welds would have fixed it.


----------



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

You could also use a heavy duty rubber cutting edge and put your old metal edge back on...Used this method alot plowing lease roads with rip rap and R4s as road base...Works well saves alot of abuse on plow and vehicle


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

lfaulstick said:


> You could also use a *heavy duty rubber cutting edge* and put your old metal edge back on...


On a full trip plow would be my suggestion.


----------



## WildernessAU (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for your suggestions.
So it sounds like a trip plow is really the only way to go. 
An edge trip with rubber cutting edge seems ideal if the protruding rocks are no more than 1" above the surface. A full trip would be safest for rougher terrain or more rocky areas?

Would the plow I linked to be considered a full trip?


----------



## WildernessAU (Nov 15, 2013)

I guess I don't totally understand the difference between full and edge trip.
The edge trip seems clear to me from videos but the full trip looks like it flips the entire blade forward. Does the blade lift at all from the ground during a full trip to clear or go over the obstacle?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

WildernessAU said:


> I guess I don't totally understand the difference between full and edge trip.
> The edge trip seems clear to me from videos but the full trip looks like it flips the entire blade forward. Does the blade lift at all from the ground during a full trip to clear or go over the obstacle?


Yes the whole blade trips forward. And yes the blade is able to ride up and over obstacles when tripped.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Freshwater said:


> Yes the whole blade trips forward. And yes the blade is able to ride up and over obstacles when tripped.


You forgot to add Full Trip Blades save transmissions too......Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes, the plow you linked is full trip. It is made in China. It looks like a solid blade but whoever is selling them seems to think it can be used as a dozer blade too. ( Don't know how with a trip blade) I also cannot get an answer as to how you adjust the spring tension. Just so you know going in. They were priced right at $1500 when I looked at them.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> Yes, the plow you linked is full trip. It is made in China. It looks like a solid blade but whoever is selling them seems to think it can be used as a dozer blade too. ( Don't know how with a trip blade) I also cannot get an answer as to how you adjust the spring tension. Just so you know going in. They were priced right at $1500 when I looked at them.


Usually the plow/dozer combo has a way to pin the blade into place so it won't trip while pinned. I've only ever seen that setup on garden tractor blades. Never on a blade that actually goes on a skidsteer.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Wilderness....Instead of buying Chinese and run the risk of not being able to get parts I'd suggest buying a QD plate, cross over valve and a used pick up plow like many guys have done.
I found this on Clist to show as an example: https://cosprings.craigslist.org/hab/5962952665.html
And this wood be a good donor https://cosprings.craigslist.org/hvo/6021018722.html . All you'll need is the plow and frame and you can sell the pump for about $400.00, the hoop and lights for another $150.00 ~.

I'm in Co on the Front Range and assume you are based on your elevation, if you needed help with putting this together I could help out with the fab work or at least give direction.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Wilderness....Instead of buying Chinese and run the risk of not being able to get parts I'd suggest buying a QD plate, cross over valve and a used pick up plow like many guys have done.
> I found this on Clist to show as an example: https://cosprings.craigslist.org/hab/5962952665.html
> And this wood be a good donor https://cosprings.craigslist.org/hvo/6021018722.html . All you'll need is the plow and frame and you can sell the pump for about $400.00, the hoop and lights for another $150.00 ~.
> 
> I'm in Co on the Front Range and assume you are based on your elevation, if you needed help with putting this together I could help out with the fab work or at least give direction.


One of the better looking Meyers I've seen in a while.


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Rubber cutting ?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

You could repair the drive and regrade with your skid, Pull the rocks sticking up out.


----------

